# Do I Have Grubs



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am waiting to see some opinions, because I have seen the same thing on my lawn "seems to unroll as I raked it". How does the rest of your lawn look ? Do you have more brown, dead grass on your lawn than your neighbors ?


----------



## deannew (Apr 10, 2011)

i had grubbs on my lawn last summer and this looks a little different...OR you have an extremely bad case of grubbs. what to do is dig around a little, they're worm like and white, so definitely not hard to find. if you do in fact have them, you'll see them once you dig up a bit of soil. if you do in fact have grubbs...home depot has a one step process to get rid of them. i don't recall the name of the product, but it comes in a round plastic ball, that is stored in a fridge...normally by the lawn care cash check out.


----------



## Fantastic (Feb 21, 2011)

I think so!

I have an infestation in my area!!! Here in Ontario Canada they have banned all chemical sprays to treat grubs. The only option left is called nematodes. They are a microscopic worm that attacks the grub by eating a hole in them, burrowing inside and eating them from the inside out.

HOWEVER I had them sprayed last year and based on what I've seen they didn't work or there wasn't enough of them?

The first pic is of some of the affected area. 

The second is a pic of what happens when skunks and raccoons dig up your lawn to get to the grubs so they can eat them.

The third is a close up of a grub.

The forth is a pic of a grub with my finger tip in the shot for size comparison.


----------



## deannew (Apr 10, 2011)

Yup....those are grubs.
Definitely have your lawn sprayed again and ask about a return visit. I sprayed twice myself...and seemed to do the trick. I am in Toronto myself.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Here in Missouri it's easier to determine if you have grubs......The armadillos dig up your yard looking for them....if you have big holes in your yard, you have grubs. It's a toss up either way, but personally I don't mind filling the holes....at least the grubs are gone.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you been watering late in the day or at night after work? This could also be a fungus infection.

Call a pest control pro before you waste a fortune on anemic chemicals at a box store. The pro will have the EPA clearances and applicator licenses to resolve this for you. Long term, at a fraction of what you will pay HD and the box stores. I know this is a DIY site but sometimes it just makes more sense to look to those who really know, not the minimum wage folk in orange vests.


----------



## Fantastic (Feb 21, 2011)

gilbo125 said:


> Raked the yard to get ready for spring. After raking, there were some spots in my lawn that looks awful <<see pics>>. do you guys think grubs is causing this damage? Grass seemed to be "unrolling" from the ground.


Just got thinking about this... Go out to your lawn a dig up a few sections about a foot by a foot and about 3" deep in different areas around the affected area. If you have grubs you'll find them in the soil.


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

Confirmed. I found those little white devils all over the place while I was pulling up some weeds around my yard today. Now off to get some grub killer.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

a sure sign of grubs is when the moles start digging tunnels all over the yard, in first set of pics, looks like moss growing. As said already, sometimes its worth it to have someone who "knows" check your soil for you. Around here you can take a sample to a state agency who tells you what you can do to help the soil.


----------



## pjordan4477 (Mar 15, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> Here in Missouri it's easier to determine if you have grubs......The armadillos dig up your yard looking for them....if you have big holes in your yard, you have grubs. It's a toss up either way, but personally I don't mind filling the holes....at least the grubs are gone.


 
Or moles, they eat the grubs. I have lots of grubs in our yard (when I dig I see them like crazy) but I don't have grass damage.


----------

